# Digital Designs 1510 w/ T-line box; RI 401



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

Digital Designs 1510 subwoofer in a custom T-line enclosure.

This sub has seen very little use, isn't even broken in yet, and is already moving a ton of air at low volumes. It's practically brand new!

Killer value for low $$...


Located in Rhode Island


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

Did i miss the link or something


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Morals said:


> Did i miss the link or something


Digital Designs 1510 subwoofer custom T-line box | eBay


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

No offense, but that enclosure looks mighty small for a t-line.


----------



## waldojeffershead (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> No offense, but that enclosure looks mighty small for a t-line.


1.5cu' w/ 40" port


----------

